# Unable to disable/remove Faronics Anti-Executable



## action123 (Aug 28, 2005)

i downloaded faronics anti-executable standard edition trial from their site today and installed it.
it scanned the whole system and finally rebooted the system.

after the reboot, it asked to set a password which i did and click OK.

now this thing sits in the system tray, starts up with the computer and blocks any new .exe from running. i expected it to ask for a password when it blocked an exe. It Dint!

i tried to open the console by clicking on the icon in the system tray, NOTHING OPENS UP!

now i cannot even remove it. its not there in the add/remove progs, the site says i should go to console, then disable it and theres an uninstall option. or just running the setup file again after disabling it will also help in uninstalling the product.

Now the whole problem is that i cannot open the console. i click and double click on the system tray icon and nothing opens up. Access to the installation folder in program files is denied.

the faronics processes cannot be killed.
in msconfig, i checked up the start up processes and couldnt find the faronics anti-executable process there.

im stuck! what do i do.

Possible Problem:
when i first installed this program, it scanned the whole sys and restarted the sys.
before installing this program, i also installed windows updates - which installed the windows genuine advantage program. after which i did not restart the comp. so after faronics restarted the comp, the windows genuine advantage thing also got activated. this must have caused some problem to faronics, possibly.

what do i do, may be i should reinstall windows??


----------



## dragonruler (Mar 19, 2008)

Press ctl, alt, shift, and f10 at the same time and put in your password. That should help.


----------

